#ubuntu-nz 2011-07-25
<snail> wellingtron habour is looking beatutiful right now
<snail> ibeardslee: i'm hoping that my boss's boss enjoys #nzkoha
<ibeardslee> snail: yes .. that'd be awesome
<ibeardslee> I think people seeing the community involved could change people's minds
<ibeardslee> .. morning
<snail> ibeardslee: she has refused techie company, i think she wants to form her own opinion.
<snail> ibeardslee: she went to a commercial demostration yesterday at the national library and they spend 45 minutes getting the projector and wireless working
<ibeardslee> oh joy
<ibeardslee> not a commercial koha demo?
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> ibeardslee: no, it was a demo of the voyager replacement. not sure of the name, but the presenter was an Israeli who thought she was in Australia not New Zealand.
<snail> sounds like the whole thing went down like a cup of cold sick
<ajmitch> 45 minutes of waiting for a presentation would kill anyone's enthusiasm
<ibeardslee> not to mention getting the country wrong .. it'd be almost like doing a demo in Israel and saying "Good morning Palestine"
<snail> having said that, they are very good at the internationalisation stuff, including BIDI
 * hads wonders why is &> /dev/null not redirecting his output when run from cron.
<snail> hads: because you're rediretcing the command output not the cron output?
<hads> I want to redirect the command output, it works when run as my user and has for everything else I've ever done. Just this one command.
<hads> (wakeonlan)
<snail> just fab: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0E8EYTyACQk (but completely un ubunut related)
<hads> How odd, looks like dash doesn't support &> why have I not run across that before.
<hads> Yup, that's it.
<chrismsnz> morning
<snail> mōrena chrismsnz
<chrismsnz> how are we on this brisk mornings
<chrismsnz> morning*
<ajmitch> a bit cold
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> looks like it's going to be a beautiful day here
<mwhudson> wondering whether to get the bus up mount vic and take some photos at lunch time
#ubuntu-nz 2011-07-26
<ibeardslee> yay power is back
<ajmitch> you lost power for a bit there?
<ibeardslee> a good chunk of the cdb from what I've heard
<ibeardslee> cbd
<ajmitch> a bit of a worry
<ibeardslee> our generators kept the servers going
<ibeardslee> and the wireless for the sysadmins
<ajmitch> very important things :)
<snail> just back from a significant power outage in wellingtron
<ibeardslee> yes .. fun eh?
<snail> our diesel generator started. all our servers seem intact.
<ibeardslee> same here
<snail> nice. we have a 'seismic valve' on our water supply which was apparently triggered/fried by the powercut, so no running water for us; hoping there's no fire...
<ajmitch> is that supposed to cut off in case of earthquake?
<snail> ajmitch: no idea, but we've got lots of books that we want to keep dry...
<mwhudson> we didn't have anything up our end
<mwhudson> (corner vivian & tory)
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning (x2, since I missed yesterday's)
<snail> power cut yesterday and fire alarm today. this week is going form bad to worse
<ajmitch> at least you don't have the city shut down due to snow? :)
<chilts> we had no trains from Upper hutt this morning, so we ended up driving to Petone ... still no trains ... so then we drove all the way into town
<chilts> so yeah, it's not getting better
<Atamira> morning
<ojwb> morning
<hads> morning
<thumper> morning
<timClicks> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-07-27
<ojwb> one of my partitions seems to have stopped mounting on boot - if I hit 'S' to skip it at the prompt, it mounts fine once I get to the desktop
<ojwb> can't find anything useful in the logs beyond: boot.log:Skipping /data at user request
<ojwb> any ideas?
<ojwb> it's an LVM volume, but the others are happy
<ajmitch> no message on the screen before it asks to skip?
<ojwb> i forget exactly what it says, but it wasn't very informative
<ojwb> perhaps I should reboot and note it down
<ajmitch> usually it'd be some timeout message or similar
<ajmitch> it could help
 * ojwb tries
<ojwb> i thought there was a mount option to background a mount attempt, but I can't see that in the man page
<ojwb> that would at least work around the issue
<chrismsnz> are you mounting any other logical volumes from that partitions volume group?
<ajmitch> just the noauto mount option, which doesn't really help
<ojwb> hmm
<ojwb> it worked that time, of course
<ajmitch> of course
<chrismsnz> gw everybody
<ajmitch> perhaps it's only when it's a cold boot?
<ojwb> though it briefly said something like "The disk drive for /data is not ready or [...]"
<ojwb> I've seen it on warm too
<ojwb> chrismsnz: probably, let me look
<ojwb> chrismsnz: yeah, there are 4 volumes to mount, all in the same volume group
<chrismsnz> and only /data fails?
<ojwb> always seem to be that one though, which is the 3rd of the 4 in /etc/fstab
<ojwb> i've not noticed the others
<chrismsnz> I wonder if anything would cause the system to attempt to mount it before root (/)
<ojwb> so I think it's only ever failed for /data, but I may have missed an instance when it wasn't
<ajmitch> odd, since all volumes in a group should be activated at the same time
<chrismsnz> doesn't sound sane, though
<ajmitch> chrismsnz: I think /etc/fstab is processed in order
<ojwb> it's after /
<ojwb> perhaps I should put it last!
<ajmitch> which is why I can have /usr/local & /usr/local/extra in /etc/fstab on my home system
 * ajmitch happily ignores the FHS at times 
<chrismsnz> ojwb: running lucid?
<ojwb> natty
<chrismsnz> there's a few bugs mentioning this problem - none of them fix but all are filed against lucid
<ojwb> hmm
<ojwb> i should probably copy the date off and reinstall
<ojwb> there's not really a good reason to have all those partitions now
<chrismsnz> this is the beauty of lvm though :)
<chrismsnz> you can just resize your partitions on the fly!
<ojwb> yeah, I'm not sure I really want LVM in the picture any more
<ojwb> sorry, misread - this is the *first* lvm partition in fstab
<ojwb> which makes a little more sense perhaps
<ojwb> then once I've got around to hitting S, whatever is causing the issue is probably sorted
<chrismsnz> is / in the fstab after /data?
<ojwb> no
<ojwb> it's /proc / swap cdrom then the lvs
<ojwb> i've moved the /data lv down one - I'll see if that changes anything
<ajmitch> you'll probably have the first LV fail, but it'll be a different one
<ibeardslee> wow unity really does suck with dual screens
<ibeardslee> laptop screens
<chrismsnz> ibeardslee: yeah :\
<ibeardslee> probably the netbook doesn't have good enough graphics
<chrismsnz> the 5102?
<ibeardslee> yeap
<chrismsnz> you dual screening with that beast?
<ibeardslee> just getting ready for using it for a presentation tomorrow
<ibeardslee> checking that the thing will actually do it properly
<chrismsnz> I don't know what I'm going to run on my X220
<chrismsnz> Unity is terrible with multiple screens....
<chrismsnz> It's running 11.04 at the moment but I want to dock it with an external screen. Maybe I'll have to go xfce or KDE... or Gnome 3 even
 * ajmitch still hasn't really tried kde 4.x yet
<ajmitch> though I'm still mostly using lucid & gnome 2.x rather than unity
<ibeardslee> Unity seems to work fine on my dual screen workstation .. at least fine where 'fine' actually has a clear display
<chrismsnz> my extra monitor is to my left
<ibeardslee> oh joy
<chrismsnz> which introduces fail wrt unity's taskbar
<chilts> I finally subscribed to the mailing list
<chilts> ajmitch: ubuntu-nz list run by ajmitch at ubuntu.com, brenda at catalyst.net.nz
<chilts> brenda is no longer there (but I guess you knew that already) :)
<chilts> (that's on the screen right after you do a subscribe request)
<ajmitch> chilts: can't say that I knew that :)
<chilts> :)
<ajmitch> btw, the mailing list is usually far quieter than IRC
<chilts> I know, but I figured I needed to be on it (for no other reason than being on it) :)
<chilts> it completes me!
<chilts> :)
<ajmitch> oh dear
<chilts> hehe
<chilts> I know
<ajmitch> it's also been so long that I don't recall the list password, I should probably try & hunt it down to clear out spam
<ajmitch> it's about the only thing it's needed for
<chilts> doesn't it only accept mail from subscribers?
<ojwb> that just means you get a big pile of held spam
<ajmitch> yeah, which is why I can mostly forget about spam :)
<chilts> wait, by only accepting mail from subsribers you get a big pile of held spam? that what you meant?
<ajmitch> yep
<chilts> doesn't make sense to me, wouldn't it just get rejected right there and then?
<ojwb> mailman's antispam support is woeful
<chilts> :(
<ajmitch> it's a pity I don't have the password in ~/.listadmin.ini
<chilts> Sympa seems to do the right thing
<ajmitch> it holds messages from non-subscribers for a short time
<ojwb> there are several different approaches to handling incoming posts, but none actually seems to do what you'd obviously want
<chilts> yeah, I'd say it should just reject emails from non-subscribers immediately
<chilts> who knows
<ojwb> IIRC you can discard or bounce or hold based on content, headers, etc, but not on "comes from a subscriber"
<ojwb> i've seen the odd spammer subscribe to a list, but that's pretty rare
<chilts> strange, that seems like the first thing I'd implement
<chilts> I am _SO_ going to get a Zareason laptop next time I buy one
<chilts> who's that other company that does specifically Linux ones?
<chilts> though I guess there are more than 2 these days :)
<ajmitch> system76?
<chilts> ah, that's the one
 * chilts looks again
<ajmitch> oh look at that, found the ubuntu-nz list password :)
<ajmitch> no spam in the queue, so there's no real need for it
<chilts> heh, sorry to send you on a wild goose chase
<ajmitch> not to worry, I was meaning to find it awhile ago
<ajmitch> I just had to ssh into my home system & load up the right mailbox, it wasn't hard to find
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: you're still nominally chief, want any changes made? :)
<ibeardslee> I thought it was blocked to non-subscribers already
<ibeardslee> and which list is it?
<ibeardslee> there seems to have been a couple floating around for a while
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: ubuntu-nz@lists.ubuntu.com
<ajmitch> & it is blocked to non-subscribers, so there's not really much to care about
<chilts> that's what I thought would make sense ... so it _does_ already do that?
<ajmitch> chilts: right, blocks but holds blocked mail for a short time
<chilts> oh, I see
<chilts> still, I guess that's better than having to manually do something
<ajmitch> yeah
<ibeardslee> I occasionally get emails for people joining the launchpad team
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<timClicks> morning
<chrismsnz> morning
<Atamira> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-07-28
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> so whos going to the open software day ?
<ajmitch> the what? :)
<Atamira> oops
<Atamira> software freedom day
<Atamira> or something like that
<snail> morning all
<ojwb> morning
<ojwb> Atamira: I intend to if there's one in wellington this year
<ibeardslee> haven't heard anything about it
<Atamira> odds are, ill be working
<Atamira> and wont be able to go
<Atamira> :(
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-07-31
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> mōrena koutou
<chilts> morning
<chilts> am going down to 4 days/week from this week onwards ... sweet! :)
<chilts> (negotiated with my contract extension)
<ajmitch> so which day are you taking off? friday?
<chilts> Wednesday :)
<chilts> that's the best day
<ajmitch> a mid-week weekend? :)
<chilts> yeah ... more like a mid-week break :)
<chilts> only ever have to work 2 days on the run now (which is my main reason)
<chilts> also, I remember asking people who were on four day weeks why they took Friday off ... "So we can go away for long weekends" ... "how often do you do that?" ... "Almost never" :)
<chilts> so I decided Friday wasn't all it was cracked up to be :)
<ajmitch> should have been monday
<chilts> for me or for them?
<ajmitch> either, then you get to avoid monday :)
<chilts> heh
<chilts> Monday ain't so bad when you have a Friday the day after
<ibeardslee> I used to tell myself that when I got above a certain income threshold I'd start doing 4 day weeks
<ajmitch> it never happened?
<ibeardslee> unfortunately that was based on a fixed outgoing
<ibeardslee> ahh the innocence of youth
<chilts> but here's the deal, our outgoings seem to increase with our income ... how does that work?
<chilts> something for you to think about
<ajmitch> there are always new costs that can come up
<chilts> it's called "Lifestyle Inflation"
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> I'm sure you don't still live like a broke university student
<ibeardslee> at the moment it's called rotten house
<ajmitch> living off noodles every 2nd day
<chilts> and gadgets ;)
<ibeardslee> shhh
<chilts> sorry :)
<ajmitch> I haven't bought many gadgets recently :)
<ibeardslee> I had more savings from 5 months as a builders labourer than I do now
<ibeardslee> of course I also have some degree of equity in my house now
<ibeardslee> it's not exactly savings
<chilts> I think once a house comes into the equation, spare money goes into it rather than into savings
<chilts> I have also found that
<chilts> but that's ok, since it's still your pocket (somewhere)
<ibeardslee> it would have been nice to have a little bit of cash to buy myself something for my birthday
<ibeardslee> unfortunately it's also hads_ that missed out ;)
<ajmitch> heh
<ibeardslee> .. know anyone that wants to buy a mac mini?
<ajmitch> I might have been tempted a couple of years ago, but I know it'd just gather dust now
<ibeardslee> it was gathering dust in the tv cabinet as a media player .. but I want to move on to the new media player project
<snail> on ubuntu is there a binary file viewer?  i want to look at utf-8 BOM etc...
<ajmitch> snail: look for a hex editor or similar?
<ajmitch> like ghex
<snail> ajmitch: yes, but i don't need to edit, just view
<ajmitch> right, but most viewers would probably be part of an editor
<thumper> morning
<snail> ajmitch:  ghex did what I needed
<ibeardslee> looks like it might be time to tell HP go G<tab>
<ibeardslee> http://www.stuff.co.nz/technology/5367077/HP-confident-Kiwis-will-pay-40pc-more-for-TouchPad/
<Atamira> mornig
 * ibeardslee gives Atamira a spare 'n'
<Atamira> oh thanks
 * Atamira inserts the N into morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-23
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> oh yeah morning
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-24
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+lang/mi
<snail> yes, saw that lsat night
<ibeardslee> he's fair chugging through them
<snail> is he local? does he accept payment in beer?
<ibeardslee> not sure where he is based ... @jbowtie on twitter
<Atamira> morning
<snail> mōrena e hoa
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: I think wellington area
<ojwb> morning
<hads> morning
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-25
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> mornin
<ajmitch> morning
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-26
<chilts> morning
<chilts> well, it is frosty this morning
<chilts> lovely though
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> plenty of nicely frosted windscreens with a small patch of slightly clearer at the trainstation
<ibeardslee> hads: you are famous ...
<ibeardslee> http://zareason.blogspot.co.nz/2012/07/the-tablet-challenge.html
<hads> morning
<hads> So I see
<ajmitch> morning
 * ibeardslee catches up on the twitter feed and see hs is WAY behind
<snail> I need a browser plugin that silently vanishes all mention of the olypmics
<snail> before it makes me so angry i damage hardware
<ajmitch> snail: but now you just mentioned it here & spoiled it for us :)
<thumper> morning
<chilts> snail: you also need an irc plugin to scrub anything that says Olympics (like this line) :)
<ibeardslee> snail: don't you want to keep hearing about the Olympics?
<ibeardslee> there are some interesting bits around the Olympics
<snail> ibeardslee: sure, like seeing whether peeps are going to hack the signage
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-27
<game2> mirror nz.archive.ubuntu.com is almost a month behind, does anyone here have a contact at citylink?
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-29
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morena
<snail> mōrena
<kcj> Morning.
<chilts> morning
<chilts> wow, I'm late
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-22
<olly> gosh, hope you're all ok
 * olly in austria - didn't feel it here
<chilts> olly: did you feel this one? http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-23401470
<chilts> looks pretty big too
<chilts> Upper Hutt was ok, much further than Wgtn ... was a lot stronger down there I think (as others on here can vouch)
<chilts> karora: congrats on the XO tablet lanuch! :)
<karora> chilts: Hey, thanks :-)
<chilts> :)
<noskcaj> And i thought ubuntu-au was small...
<noskcaj> Maybe someone should merge the two LoCos?
<noskcaj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocalCustomisation/NewZealand looks a touch outdated
<noskcaj> And ubuntu-nz.org doesn't exist
<G> noskcaj: it serves as a regional 'morning' channel, merging with Aussie would throw our mornings out of whack ;)
<noskcaj> ok
<Atamira> the au chix combined with the nz chix . didnt turn out well
<ajmitch_> morning
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<G> morning
<thumper> morning
<thumper> igg.me/at/ubuntuedge anyone?
<G> I saw that, not critical of Canonical really but it leaves a lot of wiggleroom to really miss expectations on
<mwhudson> it's pretty crazy
<G> 'Fastest multicore CPU' is open to so much interpretation
<G> Silicon Anode battery sounds interesting though, but the gotcha for me would be safety given the issues with LiIon a few years back
<chilts> $32Million ... someone's going to get rich and not be held accountable for what they spend the money on
 * chilts decides not to back it
<chilts> ah, Canonical is actually running it
<chilts> I'm not sure that crowdsourcing works for such big projects, smaller amounts is better I think
<G> yeah, it's actually interesting watching a couple of the kickstarter campaigns, the current showcase for crowdfunding seems to be the Veronica Mars movie which pulled in nearly 6mil US (and appears to be getting good press for it), that's a real breaking down traditional barriers thing, but a lot of the tech projects seem un-original/yawn
<G> I'm not sure why Canonical can't snuggle up to a traditional phone manufacture like Facebook did  (or maybe Facebook's failure has left HTC/Samsung/LG/etc weary)
<thumper> G: they will,
<thumper> for some reasoning, watch the hardware intro video
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-23
<kcj> Morning.
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-24
<ajmitch_> morning
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> I see they added in some extra funding options on that indiegogo campaign
<ajmitch_> it'd annoy me if I'd put down $830 already :)
<hads> What campaign?
<hads> Oh
<ajmitch_> the ubuntu edge one, http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge has it passing $5M now
<ajmitch_> only relevant one for this channel ;)
<hads> Did they add the lower reward options after the $830 one?
<ajmitch_> yes, $625, $675, $725, $775
<hads> That's rough.
<ajmitch_> I know it'd slowed down a lot, but adding in cheaper options partway through is a bit rude
<hads> If you contributed at the $830 Ubuntu Edge or $1,400 Double Edge levels before the new perks arrived, we’ll issue you a refund of the difference once the campaign is successful.
<ajmitch_> ah, right down the bottom :)
<ajmitch_> not quite so annoying then
<ibeardslee> hmmmm .. hmmm ... do I, don't I
<ibeardslee> Are they going to drop the idea of Ubuntu for Android for the likes of dedicated devices shuch as this?
<ajmitch_> ubuntu for android isn't publically available yet anyway, so who knows?
<hads> Indiegogo is a little annoying if you're using a foreign credit card. Since they charge you and if a campaign doesn't reach it's target they refund you then you'll be out the foreign exchange fees.
<hads> Whereas Kickstarter doesn't charge the funds until the campaign copmletes.
<hads> Wow, 4% gives Indiegogo nearly $1.3mil of the funds.
<kcj> Morning.
<hads> Plus payment fees of 3% so you lose 7% of the funds. Ouch.
<ibeardslee> Well I'll have to wait until my credit card fills up again
<ajmitch_> I filled up my credit card, but I'm resisting the call so far
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> and nite
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-25
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-26
<hads> Ah, figured out why my document scanner app started dying with a MemoryError, python-imagin-sane sucks.
<hads> It can't handle a sheetfed scanner that reports -1 as the document length. Tries to allocate a negative amount memory for an image and dies.
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-28
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> mornin
<ibeardslee> morningg
<ibeardslee>  .. extra 'g' for hads ;)
<G> wow it's still morning, morning folks
#ubuntu-nz 2014-07-21
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-07-22
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-07-23
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> mutter, the one day in months I need to go into wellington is the day the trains are on a reduced service in the middle of the day
<olly> at least the weather looks more tolerable
<ibeardslee> beautiful in the city at the moment, a bit of a bite to the air, but the sun is out.
<ibeardslee> ... and now seems to have wandered behind a cloud
<ibeardslee> oh no there we go back again
<olly> live weather updates
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-07-24
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-07-25
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-07-27
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> http://www.perrier.eu.org/weblog/2014/07/27#devel-countries-201308
<ibeardslee> I assume that's debian devs?
<ajmitch> yeah, debian developers
<ajmitch> I wonder what counts as active there
<olly> dunno
#ubuntu-nz 2015-07-20
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-07-21
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-07-22
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-07-25
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-07-24
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
